# A quick Goju question



## Josh (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, I'm moving out to Michigan over the summer. I was wondering if anyone knew of any good Goju Ryu Schools in the state?

Any information at all would be appreciated.


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 10, 2007)

I saw a listing for goju ryu schools in temperance,MI, Members of the Goju ryu karatedo kyokai. Another in Blistering,MI, I am sure there are more. Headed by M.Yakamura Shihan. (www.goju.com) 
There is also a goju school in fowlerville,MI(OHana family karate)


----------



## Josh (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks! I'll have to take a look.


----------

